# Sendmail: TWO freebsd.mc - which is the important one?



## sidney2017 (Dec 27, 2021)

Hello!

I set up a fresh FreeBSD 12.3.

Since the sendmail available with the installation, for whatever reason, does not come with SASL support by default, I then used _pkg install sendmail_ to install the current package, which comes WITH SASL2 support.

What I do not understand: 

There are TWO locations with freebsd.mc:
_
/etc/mail
/usr/src/etc/sendmail_

Since I have to change a few sendmail-configuration details I wonder which freebsd.mc files are the ones I have to use?
I guess that ONLY the files in _/etc/mail_ are relevant and that the freebsd.mc in the folder _/usr/src/etc/sendmail_ does not matter, but I wanted to make sure I was correct in my assessment.

I would be grateful for any helpful hints

Thanks in advance and kind regards
sidney2017


----------



## covacat (Dec 27, 2021)

the files are identical


----------



## mer (Dec 27, 2021)

The second location should only be there if you have the source tree installed, no?


----------



## sidney2017 (Dec 27, 2021)

mer said:


> The second location should only be there if you have the source tree installed, no?



Yes, I installed the source tree!

When I configure /etc/mail/sendmail.mc and execute

_cd /etc/mail
m4 sendmail.mc > /etc/sendmail.cf_
I guess that afterwards there will not be the same configured sendmail.mc in /usr/src/etc/sendmail as in /etc/mail

That is why I think that all modifications at the mc-file have to be made in /etc/mail, don´t they?

Kind regards
Sidney2007


----------



## mer (Dec 27, 2021)

sidney2017 said:


> That is why I think that all modifications at the mc-file have to be made in /etc/mail, don´t they?


Yes, that is correct.


----------

